# Free animated gif image hosting server?



## OneBigDay (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Imageshack has recently stopped hosting animated gifs for free. It appears that they have grandfathered previously posted animations - some that I posted last year are still working. But anything I upload now that is new will upload and display, but does not animate. They want $8 per month for an account that allows animated gifs :shakehead

I'm looking for recommendations for alternatives as my own research is falling short. I am looking for a suggestion of a image host that meets the following criteria.



Free image hosting
Animated gifs work and the animation does not break.
Hot linking allowed (so I can use it here in the forum)
Registration not required (this may be negotiable)
allows up to 3 MB images
Has enough bandwidth for me to use here and not cause a problem
Mature enough that they are not a flash in the pan to close shop next week.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 15, 2011)

Just did this test with tinypic, seems to work:


----------



## Vicepres (May 15, 2011)

PHOTOBUCKET is a Good site, BUT REGISTRATION IS Required


----------



## OneBigDay (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! I went with the tinypic hosting site and it appears to be working well. So far my animations are working. See results here.


----------



## nivrutti (Jan 5, 2012)

OneBigDay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Imageshack has recently stopped hosting animated gifs for free. It appears that they have grandfathered previously posted animations - some that I posted last year are still working. But anything I upload now that is new will upload and display, but does not animate. They want $8 per month for an account that allows animated gifs :shakehead
> 
> ...



http://imgur.com


----------



## SikDMAX (Jan 12, 2012)

imgur.com is great for quick stuff - however I would recommend Photobucket for ease of storage and finding photos later.


----------



## littlebattery (Dec 11, 2016)

HA for once, replying to a zombie thread is actually the point 

@ElectronGuru; you posted this a long time ago - in your TinyPic here, and in _some_ of the pics on the example thread linked to in another reply here, the TinyPic image url is not working.

How has the service been? Have pic's been preserved robustly (eg, is the broken link here because you deleted something?)

Thanks!




ElectronGuru said:


> Just did this test with tinypic, seems to work:


----------



## OneBigDay (Dec 15, 2016)

Funny to see this thread come up again. I barely remember posting it. I originally had done some long beamshot comparison posts with lots of images in them. Those posts were a lot of work (and fun for me) and in the end I learned that there is so much volume on this site that those threads are largely ignored or get bumped down so quickly they are "lost" as quickly as they are posted. I have not done that type of post with animated gifs in a long time.

Having said that, some of my old posts you can see from the link above are hit and miss. Maybe 60% of the images are still there, and 40% missing. I must say for a free service with no registration, and a CPF topic that has a short shelf life anyway, this was more than sufficient for my purposes. Once posted I never looked back at the image hosting site. If I had something that I needed to make sure was around in 5 or 10 years, I would not use the tinypic site.

Things have moved very fast in the hosting space market and I'm sure there are more options now than there was back when I started this thread.


----------

